# Engine problem with 2008 EOS



## bernmack (Dec 31, 2012)

I joined this forum some time ago but have only read posts. Now I find myself in a bit of a problem.
I have a 2008 EOS 2.0Turbo Engine with a DSG transmission.
The other day I drove to a neighbors house down the road, maybe a 1/2 mile. Everything was running fine. When I left the engine fired right up. Running fine no misses just smooth. Before I could shift into reverse the engine stalls as if I had switched off the ignition. The engine fired back up ran fine for about 10 seconds then stalled again. It continued to do this until I nursed it back home. Once the engine had cooled down the car started up and ran fine while idling in my driveway.
All of the trouble seemed to occur when the engine temp had reached 145 degrees.
Does anyone have any ideas or experience with this particular problem?


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The intake manifold runner position sensor or intake flap motor could be inoperative. There are TSB's out on this. You need to get the car scanned to diagnose.


----------



## bernmack (Dec 31, 2012)

*Thanks for the info.*

I am a little afraid to get out on the road and getting stranded. The nearest VW dealer is about 30 miles fro where I live.


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

bernmack said:


> I am a little afraid to get out on the road and getting stranded. The nearest VW dealer is about 30 miles fro where I live.


Well, as I see it, leaving it sit in your driveway is not an option. 

Your options are:

Try driving to dealership.
Have it towed to dealership.
Find a friend with AAA and have them ride along with you in case you break down.

I assume you're out of warranty as I think VW Roadside Assistance would be valid for 4 years/unlimited miles. You may want to check on that.


----------



## bernmack (Dec 31, 2012)

*Got a code from the engine scan*

The ECM is only giving one code. P0089. According to what I have read this is due to "Poor performing high pressure regulator". 
I found a TSB for this issue.
Vehicle Information

Condition TSB 01 12 20

MIL ON DTCs P310B, P129F, P008B, P129E, P008A, P2540 or P0087 Stored in ECM Fault Memory

MIL ON and one or more of the following DTCs are stored in the ECM data memory:

Technical Background

Due to fuel intrusion into the low-pressure system fuel pressure sensor (G410), a false signal may be sent to the controller, resulting in a reading that is out of tolerance.

Comparing Measure Value Block 103 with 106 is not an accurate method to diagnose low-side fuel pressure sensor G410.

In order to diagnose G410 accurately, use a mechanical gauge and compare results with the low-side fuel pressure Actual Value in Measured Value Block 103.

Production Solution

Improvements to G410 fuel pressure sensor.

Service
1. Verify the customer did not run out of fuel at the time the DTCs were stored.

2. Inspect that latest fuel pressure sender P/N 06E 906 051 K (Figure 2) is installed, if not replace the old style component with the new style component and run Basic Settings 103 to adapt system.

Tip:

P310B and/or P129E/P008A may be accompanied by P1250. If so, it is likely the faults occurred due to a low fuel level and not a malfunction of the -G410- Pressure Sensor.
3. Follow diagnostic program of GFF for applicable DTCs.

4. To check the low-side fuel pressure sensor -G410-, measure the fuel pressure with a mechanical gauge using the following method:

4a. Start engine and allow it to idle for at least one minute.
4b. Stop the engine.
4c. Keep the ignition switch ON.


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

As I read it, that TSB is for a false signal triggering an MIL. You experienced a real problem. Not so sure how this applies.

Check this out as it confirms my initial post: http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=175577

p0089 and flapper motor are related or it could be the fuel pump.


----------



## bernmack (Dec 31, 2012)

*Thanks for your input*

I replaced the low pressure fuel sensor and reset the MIL indicator. I have driven about 200 miles and not had the issue with the engine stalling at all. 
However, yesterday the MIL light came on. I checked the codes, there was only one, P0171. Indicating the left bank was running to lean. I am using an Elm327 bluetooth connector and droidscan on a tablet. The scan says it was running 3% lean. I have read some possible causes and solutions for the problem. Leaking vacuum hose, EGR clogged or not functiong, weak fuel pump and clogged MAF. I was wondering which was the most likely or is there something else I should be checking. 
I appreciate your help and advice.


----------

